
Why NASA Is Launching Massive Balloons of Bacteria During the Eclipse - ourmandave
http://gizmodo.com/why-nasa-is-launching-massive-balloons-of-bacteria-duri-1797899941
======
chippy
I read through this twice and did not find out why they were launching the
balloons with bacteria. I found out why the balloons were there - with cameras
attached. But nothing about the eclipse and bacteria.

~~~
sndean
As far as I can tell, they're just using the balloon to do two experiments at
once. Don't see any relationship between the bacteria and the eclipse.

~~~
ramjamrodeo
Is the reduced light (and I'm assuming radiation) part of the Mars-like
conditions?

~~~
sndean
Perhaps, but AFAIK, in bacterial systems that are light-inducible you need
continuous illumination of a certain wavelength to have an effect. Which the
eclipse wouldn't provide. But I don't know enough about the species mention in
the article.

Just from the species name I'm guessing it can survive really high temps.

